# Gun Rights Groups



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What’s your thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The day I joined the NRA, I also joined the Gun Owners of America. GOA seems to have a more "traditional" view of the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

GOA

Second Amendment Sisters for women


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems there are all types of groups for all types of crusades. Some better than others. I urge anyone to do their due diligence and see where the money actually goes and how much is spent on the cause versus overhead and salaries.

I don't know much about them but I have heard good things about GOA.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

In addition to being an NRA life member I also belong to GOA and NAGR. The wife and boy also have NRA memberships. No organization is going to do what you want 100 percent. NRA is the big fish with political clout. Notice how libs never mention any other gun rights organization? Memberships are not that expensive and it’s worthwhile in my opinion to support a few lesser known organizations too.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

By the way, it takes more than sending in a check. Call write, email and/or fax your senators and representatives at the state and federal level constantly on second amendment issues. It will not matter to some but if enough get to the staff they may rethink a vote or two.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Make sure your expectations from your chosen organization(s) are realistic. Understand the reality of the current climate and issues.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am supporting GOA and second ammendment. Going to let my NRA lapse and use that money for the other two. Also the Illinois Rifle Association. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I have been a Life member for a long time. Upgraded this year to Endowment Level. I too am not 100% satisfied with the NRA but they have done and do more for gun rights than anyone else. That being said I really don't think you can go wrong by joining GOA or the NAGR. 

In the next 2-10 years we will need every gun owner and Pro 2nd amendment group to stem the anti- gun tide. In case you are living under a rock, we are losing!!! The Cruz/Beto race in Texas showed how much we have allowed the socialist left to become powerful. The fact that a slut bartender can prove she has no idea about real life or real issues and become a congress person is proof we are losing. I wont even go to the repulsive Maxine Waters or Obama.

I know this is a prepper site, not a gun site, but like the UK the multi tool in your pack will be outlawed next. Join some group or at least donate a little cash to slow down the end of our great nation.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NRA has been *AWOL* in the whole of the Northeast USA for decades

That's part of the reason we have Lieawatha Warren for Senator in Ma rather than Scott Brown.

I left NRA when they had a full page ad in American Hunter featuring Lon Horuchi of Ruby Ridge fame.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Fish said:


> I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What's your thoughts on the matter?


unfortunately everyone gets thrown in the same pot >>> and there's groups that are spoiling the stew ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> In addition to being an NRA life member I also belong to GOA and NAGR. The wife and boy also have NRA memberships. No organization is going to do what you want 100 percent. NRA is the big fish with political clout. Notice how libs never mention any other gun rights organization? Memberships are not that expensive and it's worthwhile in my opinion to support a few lesser known organizations too.


the great thing about the NRA is that they have info and support all the way down to the local level >>>> just recently some lone liberal on a town board was bitching - his side lost the local gunshop decision, because of the NRA - he didn't have that kind of support available ....


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

GOA life member. They never back down or compromise. JMTCW.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> NRA has been *AWOL* in the whole of the Northeast USA for decades
> 
> That's part of the reason we have Lieawatha Warren for Senator in Ma rather than Scott Brown.
> 
> I left NRA when they had a full page ad in American Hunter featuring Lon Horuchi of Ruby Ridge fame.


No, the reason you have liberal/leftist politicians in the Northeast is because liberal/leftist voters vastly outnumber patriots.
With a limited budget, the NRA has to spend wisely and not throw money down the drain.
Unfortunately for Florida, when those communists retire, they move down here and bring their stinking politics with them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No, the reason you have liberal/leftist politicians in the Northeast is because liberal/leftist voters vastly outnumber patriots.
> With a limited budget, the NRA has to spend wisely and not throw money down the drain.
> Unfortunately for Florida, when those communists retire, they move down here and bring their stinking politics with them.


Brown beat a Basstun liberal, Anti-gun Ma AG Milk Box Martha Coakley. In 2012, He had a lot of support of a lot of people, *none from NRA vs Warren*. In fact he had a good lead early on:

"October 2011 polling showed Brown's approvals had fallen and he faced a competitive re-election if matched against Democrat Elizabeth Warren. However, his numbers in early March 2012 showed he led Warren by 8 points in the polls. In March 2012, Brown's lead had narrowed to 2.3%, within the margin of error. As of September 2012, several polls showed Warren with a lead over Brown (with one still giving Brown an edge).

On November 6, 2012, Brown was defeated by Elizabeth Warren in the general election. Warren was able to garner 54% of the vote, while Brown won 46%." *Where was the NRA?*

BTW, those are same liberals/communists that are moving out of, the Basstun and New Dork cites, they soiled with their own foul spoor, into the Northeast hills too.

I had some moonbat liberal w/dog skiing come by me while hunting; "what are You doing hunting here this land is posted!", "Yes it is, I posted it, what are you doing here?"


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

That still doesn't change the fact that the Northeast is a lost cause for gun rights.
With limited money, it makes sense for the NRA or any other group to invest in close races where the money will have the most bang for the buck (pun intended), rather than throwing it away.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that *the Northeast is a lost cause for gun rights.*
> With limited money, it makes sense for the NRA or any other group to invest in close races where the money will have the most bang for the buck (pun intended), rather than throwing it away.


That's why I stopped throwing my money ,away, to the NRA! They do NOTHING for me.

BTW, Scott Brown had a good lead on Lieawatha, would You call that a close race? Think help from the NRA might have changed things? How about little/any help? There was NO HELP. From AWOL NRA!!!

Vermont, how is that *northeast state* for gun rights?

You don't need a permit for anything. You don't have to take a test, pay a fee, or apply. As long as you are not a felon, you can: own a pistol, rifle or shotgun. Still the anti-gun lobby in Burlington has been chipping away gun rights, and the NRA has been shirking away, a true AWOL gun rights fighter.

But they'll beg me for donations..........I'm not peeing into the wind.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I am a life member of the NRA. I also belong of GOA and OFF (Oregon Firearms Federation). Like some of you I don't see much of the NRA in the PNW. In fact the governor of Orygun has stated she wants Orygun to be gun free. If that happens it will also be Gunn free. I don't see the NRA anywhere. GOA and OFF seem to be trying to do something. In fact when the governor tried to get Oregon 43 on the ballot, a judge shot it down on wording, NOT a word from the NRA.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The NRA being in a decline is propaganda.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...Seq-CPWOZGMWjzmNmhoL7On2JB8C49KxCjV-og2dV-vxE


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NRA/American Rifleman seems to have bleachbotted this bloody stain from their websites.

2008 American Rifleman ran a HS Precision FULL PAGE ad , anybody remember this ? i WAS a member then. I was outraged, emailed the NRA, they stood by the ad, HS Prescison, and Lon the murderer.

HS later dumped Lon amid the outrage. NRA was strangely silent. Why was that?

NRA, it's all about the $$$, not YOUR RIGHTS!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> NRA/American Rifleman seems to have bleachbotted this bloody stain from their websites.
> 
> 2008 American Rifleman ran a HS Precision FULL PAGE ad , anybody remember this ? i WAS a member then. I was outraged, emailed the NRA, they stood by the ad, HS Prescison, and Lon the murderer.
> 
> ...


You appear to be dedicated to a NRA smear campaign instead of looking at reality versus your expectations, mostly based on your regions worldview. The NRA cannot help you if you don't help yourself. do they always get it right? No, but they bat a pretty good average in the entire war.

I can assure you that if the NRA and its dollars were not standing in between the gun grabbers and the faithful 2A proponents, your gun rights in the US would have been long gone many years ago. The NRA is a valid roadblock, but one must be realistic about the fight and see the bigger picture.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You appear to be dedicated to a NRA smear campaign instead of looking at reality versus your expectations, mostly based on your regions worldview. The NRA cannot help you if you don't help yourself. do they always get it right? No, but they bat a pretty good average in the entire war.
> 
> I can assure you that if the NRA and its dollars were not standing in between the gun grabbers and the faithful 2A proponents, your gun rights in the US would have been long gone many years ago. The NRA is a valid roadblock, but one must be realistic about the fight and see the bigger picture.


So You and the NRA are O.K. with Ruby Ridge? I got that. Sorry the truth hurts.

It's not any smear, just facts. Can't handle the facts?: the NRA wants my money but does squat in many states, the NRA is O.K. with Lon Horiuchi.

GOA, not NRA.

The bigger picture? Yes , I see a Republican majority that has squandered two years and now it's too late. I was fed up with RI*NOs* years ago. You appear to want to see "the bigger" picture. Well the bigger picture is it seem the R- party don't give a rats Azz as long as they get re-elected. Just like the NRA, if they get my $$$.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You appear to be dedicated to a NRA smear campaign instead of looking at reality versus your expectations, mostly based on your regions worldview. The NRA cannot help you if you don't help yourself. do they always get it right? No, but they bat a pretty good average in the entire war.
> 
> I can assure you that if the NRA and its dollars were not standing in between the gun grabbers and the faithful 2A proponents, your gun rights in the US would have been long gone many years ago. The NRA is a valid roadblock, but one must be realistic about the fight and see the bigger picture.


P.S. Did YOU bother to contact the NRA about their advertisment in 2008?

Yes-You too were outraged

N0- I'm a sheeple

N0- I'm a sheeple and I have scrapie, AND I renewed my NRA membership


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> So You and the NRA are O.K. with Ruby Ridge? I got that. Sorry the truth hurts.
> 
> It's not any smear, just facts. Can't handle the facts?: the NRA wants my money but does squat in many states, the NRA is O.K. with Lon Horiuchi.
> 
> ...





Mad Trapper said:


> P.S. Did YOU bother to contact the NRA about their advertisment in 2008?
> 
> Yes-You too were outraged
> 
> ...


No, I am not ok with Ruby Ridge, However, I am a realist and do not expect the NRA to get it right every time in every battle. The bigger picture is the entire war and prolonging the assault on 2A rights as long as possible, in the most areas of this once great Republic.. The NE US is already a lost cause but just maybe &#8230; I am wrong.

Thank you for renewing your membership, for I know you are a Patriot.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> No, I am not ok with Ruby Ridge, However, I am a realist and do not expect the NRA to get it right every time in every battle. The bigger picture is the entire war and prolonging the assault on 2A rights as long as possible, in the most areas of this once great Republic.. The NE US is already a lost cause but just maybe &#8230; I am wrong.
> 
> Thank you for renewing your membership, for I know you are a Patriot.


The NE USA is NOT a total lost cause, yet.

There is still time to save Vermont. I've lived there, hunted the large tracts of woods there for years, and the locals hate the "ski-folk" and the McMansioners. We had a campaign years back "Take back Vermont!". People were outraged this year when Governor signed a "gun bill". But the "snowflakes" in Burlington were all giddy. The same element that wants our guns would be better served at taking away the heroin in the cities. The addicts are stealing everywhere but avoid most hills, as most the houses have hunters w/guns. A good musician friend wrote a song; "Boys in the Woods". It was an anthem, and response to the sick city culture of "Boys in the hood".

Edit: Don't google the song title above, there are White Trash rappers that have a song with same title. My friend was from W. Wardsboro Vt and has no connection with that trash.

Ma Ct and RI, might be lost for good, but there are still good people in the rural areas.

NH and Me are at a crossroads. Loose them because of apathy?

NY? Well the "New Dorkers" from "duh city" and other city cesspools overwhelm any votes from upstate. About 80% of the state don't want gun control but with 80% of the population in the cities, what to do? The Governor is an entrenched crook, who sprouted from the poisoned apple dropped by his father. NYC is the main source of drugs for the entire NE. Their gang bangers infiltrate even small NE cities spreading their violence and poisons. They are intimdated by hillbillys and are deathly afraid of the woods.

An analogy here is the holacoust. When you sacrifice the NE USA, what will be next? Ca OR and WA a lost cause too? Think about it........


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> The NE USA is NOT a total lost cause, yet.
> 
> There is still time to save Vermont. I've lived there, hunted the large tracts of woods there for years, and the locals hate the "ski-folk" and the McMansioners. We had a campaign years back "Take back Vermont!". People were outraged this year when Governor signed a "gun bill". But the "snowflakes" in Burlington were all giddy. The same element that wants our guns would be better served at taking away the heroin in the cities. The addicts are stealing everywhere but avoid most hills, as most the houses have hunters w/guns. A good musician friend wrote a song; "Boys in the Woods". It was an anthem, and response to the sick city culture of "Boys in the hood".
> 
> ...


Serious question: Given what you just described, how exactly do you think the NRA can "save" any rights in that region? The rights that the people have already GIVEN AWAY.

Serious question #2: Why on earth would you live in such a place?

Serious question #3: Since you choose to live in such a place, why would you expect others to rescue you? To do for you what you won't do for yourself?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Serious question: Given what you just described, how exactly do you think the NRA can "save" any rights in that region? The rights that the people have already GIVEN AWAY.
> 
> Serious question #2: Why on earth would you live in such a place?
> 
> Serious question #3: Since you choose to live in such a place, why would you expect others to rescue you? To do for you what you won't do for yourself?


#1 R-Scott Brown, won the vacant seat of "boating in a Buick" Kennedy. Where was NRA next 2012 election cycle? *A*bsent *W*ith *O*ut *L*eave. Got it? Not asking to be saved, but giving my money to the NRA, is asking for a life preserver made of stone.

#2 Ever been to the hills of Western Ma, Vermont, NH, Me. Lots of nice rural areas, good people, farms, woodlands, good hunting/fishing. I detest NYC, Basstun Ma , Hatfurd Ct...... Got that?

I grew up on farms, hunting fishing trapping. As kids we were out in the woods 90% of the time. If there was 2-3ft of snow out sledding, ice fishing or snowshoeing. I learned to hunt, by that I mean stalk deer. Sometimes 20 miles on the same track, Not sit in a synthetic stand next to a feeder. Summers we worked on farms for $ 2.50/hr putting up hay when hay was 60 lb bales. I still have my parents farmland, and my cousin my grandparents farm. That's why I live here.

I've been to FL and GA, some right nice places there like Jacksonville and Atlanta. When we stopped on way to Daytona in Jacksonville FL, didn't get to the office at a hotel, before we had whores, drug dealers and trannys soliciting us. Why on earth would you live in such a place? I'm sure not all of GA and FL are like that, think about it.?

#3 I tried the NRA. They took my money and didn't do squat. I joined GOA. I'm not looking "for rescue". I vote, GOA member, and I'm a proud American. I can't control the moonbats in the cities. I know asking the NRA for help here is a lost cause; it's a SAD fact.

I also THANK YOU RPD, for Your service. That was a sacrifice that not many really appreciate. I do.

P.S. Got to go put the tire chains and plow on the tractor, we got snow..........


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

I sometimes wonder just how committed to fighting for the 2a the NRA actually is. Not to cast doubt, but if all the sudden the 2a was shored up, would most of their employees be without a job?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

CoffeePot said:


> I sometimes wonder just how committed to fighting for the 2a the NRA actually is. Not to cast doubt, but if all the sudden the 2a was shored up, would most of their employees be without a job?


Take the NRA and it's very visible presence in American politics and culture, out of the 2A battle arena and see where you find yourself. Yes, there are other groups, but none with as loud a voice. You can thank the NRA that you still have gun rights in most areas of this once great Republic.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Take the NRA and it's very visible presence in American politics and culture, out of the 2A battle arena and see where you find yourself. Yes, there are other groups, but none with as loud a voice. You can thank the NRA that you still have gun rights in most areas of this once great Republic.


I'll thank the founding Fathers who wrote the Federalist Papers and Constitution. Without the latter, America would have been done with long ago, long before the NRA.

What needs to be done is purge our nation of politicians and judges whom do not adhere to that scared document.

Another issue I have with the NRA, is that they are willing to compromise my rights. A death by a thousand cuts by deals made in backrooms. Then we are told but you still have this or that. The next time around we lose that or this........ It's O.K. if the people in NE lose their rights. CA OR and WA lose theirs. "It's a lost cause...." Think about that when it's YOUR cause.

Ours is ONE nation with ONE Constitution. States can give you more rights, but they cannot take the rights enumerated in the Constitution. If we let States start down this slippery slope what rights will we lose next?


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I am an Endowment Life member in the NRA and I have never regretted becoming a member. The NRA has done a lot to protect the 2nd, they have not always been victorious, but they have never backed down and have been successful more times than not to protect our 2nd Amendment rights. What I have seen here is mostly opinions rather than facts, can't we agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion and leave the rhetoric behind? JM2C


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I mentioned the holocaust, and giving up one right then they'll come for the next.

Well here you go NY. Since Cuomo _et al_ have peed all over our 2nd amendment, they are having no problem going after the 1st and 4th amendment too:

https://buffalonews.com/2018/11/29/rod-watson-hand-over-your-facebook-password-gun-bill-threatens-more-than-second-amendment/

Rod Watson: Proposed gun bill threatens more than 2nd Amendment
By Rod Watson | Published November 29, 2018 | Updated November 29, 2018

Close to 5.9 million people voted for governor of New York three weeks ago. In a 2015 survey, the scholarly journal Injury Prevention put the rate of gun ownership in the state at 10.3 percent, while DemographicData.Org put it at 18 percent.

Do the math and you can understand why Andrew Cuomo and most members of the State Legislate easily won re-election despite perpetrating a public fraud like the SAFE Act. Because most people don't own guns and know relatively little about firearms, politicians are able to fool the majority of the electorate who care little about a Second Amendment right because they think it doesn't affect them.

But what about when those same politicians start going after First Amendment rights?

Or Fourth Amendment rights?

If you think it couldn't happen here, think again. It already is.

Edited. Do Not copy/paste an entire article.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

@redhawk they have done some good, but they have also helped to give away some of the 2a rights so they could cash in.

Please check out Tim over at Military Arms youtube or full30 channel. He puts forth all the facts there.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:


> I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What's your thoughts on the matter?


Here are my thoughts just for you:

Back in the 1980s I was lobbying for the NRA. They sent me up one side of this state, down the other, across the middle, etc. The issue was a proposed "_Armor piercing bullet ban_." It was a Trojan Horse in disguise they said. They have me selling people on memberships and lobbying every federal legislator in the state. Then one day I get a call from Congressman Ed Jenkins, a moderate Democrat. Ed calls me one day and asks if I can meet in his office. So there I went to talk about this bullet ban.

Upon arriving at Jenkins office, Jenkins pulls out a dated letter from Harlon Carter, the then president of the NRA. In it Carter told Jenkins that the NRA would still endorse him if he voted for the AP bullet ban. I left the NRA that day and haven't looked back - except for a phone call (more on that later.)

Charlatan Heston, as president of the NRA, endorsed Brady II AND he also stated three times in one radio interview that Americans had no legitimate reason to own an AK 47 type rifle.

Less than two weeks ago I contacted the NRA and asked to speak with someone in legislative affairs. Each time I called, they asked if I were an NRA member. Twice I called; twice they hung up without discussing anything with me because I was not an NRA member. Not to be discouraged, I got in touch with someone from Public Affairs in the NRA who then got someone on the line to discuss strategy with me. When I asked their legislative department regarding why they have not gone on the offensive with gun control, the guy was an absolute moron. When informed that *ALL* mass shootings were done by political jihadists and / or people under the care / supervision of a mental health official or other MD and virtually *ALL *of them were on *SSRIs*, this NRA legislative assistant didn't have a damn clue - it was literally news to him.

Even Dr. Phil on tv gets people off drugs in order to treat them. For him, drugs are the *LAST* option. In our real world, drugs are the first option AND SSRIs are *KNOWN* to cause people to have suicidal and homicidal effects. The NRA has never heard of nor studied the issue. They've got to be the only gun group out there that don't have a clue.

But, during my lifetime, Ronald Reagan (endorsed by the NRA) signed legislation banning full auto weapons for civilians - and he couldn't cite a single, solitary time a legally converted weapon had ever been used in a crime. George Bush accepted the NRA's endorsement and then waged a war against semi-auto weapons. He even issued an Executive Order banning semi-automatic imports. Then he burned his NRA membership card in public. George W. Bush promised that if the Assault Weapons Ban came to his desk, he would sign it into law permanently. Just in case Donald Trump is a member (I haven't paid attention) then his ban on previously approved bump stocks clinches the deal for me.

The NRA don't know what the Hell they're doing. Adding insult to injury, when Hollis Wayne Fincher put his freedom on the line to challenge some of the above laws, the NRA did not donate one thin dime to help him fight it out in court. If you want to REALLY know what the NRA is about, read the Heller case that was decided by the United States Supreme Court. Most gun control measures are defeated at the local level with NO input by the NRA. They care about the money they raise; they care about their pensions; they love their mythical power (which does not exist in reality.) They don't give a rat's rear about gun rights. Put your time and money in local gun organizations and forget the NRA.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What bill did Reagan sign that “banned civilians “ from owning fully automatic weapons?
While I’m waiting, I will simply say that if you got that wrong, then by extension I am unable to believe anything else in your statement.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What bill did Reagan sign that "banned civilians " from owning fully automatic weapons?
> While I'm waiting, I will simply say that if you got that wrong, then by extension I am unable to believe anything else in your statement.


Hard to believe much of anything this guy says. He claims to have been a part of everything that has ever taken place. I'm sure he probably helped build Noah's ark too lol.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What bill did Reagan sign that "banned civilians " from owning fully automatic weapons?
> While I'm waiting, I will simply say that if you got that wrong, then by extension I am unable to believe anything else in your statement.


"_The Firearm Owners Protection Act of 1986 (FOPA) is a United States federal law that revised many provisions of the Gun Control Act of 1968_"

"_The Act also contained a provision that* banned the sale of machine guns manufactured after the date of enactment to civilians,* restricting sales of these weapons to the military and law enforcement. Thus, in the ensuing years, the limited supply of these arms available to civilians has caused an enormous increase in their price, with most costing in excess of $10,000. Regarding these fully-automatic firearms owned by private citizens in the U.S., political scientist Earl Kruschke said "approximately 175,000 automatic firearms have been licensed by the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms (the federal agency responsible for administration of the law) and *evidence suggests that none of these weapons has ever been used to commit a violent crime*_."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firearm_Owners_Protection_Act

I will accept your apology in advance. Also see this:

https://takingnote.blogs.nytimes.co...arch-to-the-national-rifle-associations-drum/


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Texas said:


> Hard to believe much of anything this guy says. He claims to have been a part of everything that has ever taken place. I'm sure he probably helped build Noah's ark too lol.


I realize that you're trying to be a smart ass because you haven't done anything with your life, but ever since I was 16 I have been an *activist*. I don't talk: I do.

When Reagan first ran for president I joined the local Republican Party. Where I live, the first meeting I attended in this county had the county historian, Marvin Nash Worthy, Carl Bergman, a married couple and myself. That was the Republican Party leadership in my county and Democrats held EVERY office at the city, county, state, and federal level. Within two election cycles we turned that around and, until this B.S. with the Internet the Republicans held *EVERY* elected position up until the early 2000s.

Bear in mind, when all that happened I already had over a decade's worth of experience with political groups and had manned the border in a civilian border patrol effort. I had also worked my arse off fighting gun control. I also managed successful political campaigns up to the state level.

When an elected Justice of the Peace died of a heart attack after only a few months on the job, I was appointed to fill his term. Marvin Nash Worthy, Carl Bergman, Lt. Col. Gordon "Jack" Mohr and I founded the Militia of Georgia in 1987 and it is the oldest - continuous militia in the United States. I was elected to *FIVE* consecutive two year terms as the Commanding Officer of that organization. People who know me will tell you about the many hours of legal research, lobbying, and hard work I've expended trying to make a difference. I worked in immigration law for six years to learn the truth about that issue and come up with solutions - solutions you can't even understand.

It doesn't matter to me who doubts what I do. But, I'm active every day. Here is the latest example:

https://www.theoutdoorstrader.com/threads/all-odters-please-help.1831162/

That's not counting the many phone calls and personal visits that will be done this week to get people to the polls. You make any kind of snarky remarks you want, but every time people read the crap that guys like you post, they are going to know that the phonies that *DO NOT work* and help... and wail and complain because ten paragraphs of a posting is more than they can comprehend aren't pulling their weight. For the last *15 years* my door has been opened so that my critics can come here, talk to those who have known me for several decades and to see the records for themselves. In all that time not one swinging Richard denigrating me on the Internet has ever knocked on my door.

Recently, when I underwent surgery, my rehab time was spent studying theology (and graduating school at the age of 61) and preparing to open a ministry - which we did in September. Now, the people I talked about in the last thread Texas denigrated me over are going to have a place to go where they get a second chance. Texas, meanwhile, will be pecking a keyboard in places where people will slap him on the back for jerking the chain of those out there REALLY working. He won't be doing a damn thing that will matter at the end of the day. If he takes a moment to even vote, that will surprise the Hell out of me.

Lastly, *to get back on point*: A legislator we've backed has already introduced legislation in Georgia to make Georgia a Constitutional Carry State. You can bet your last dollar, this old phart will be there - lobbying legislators, bringing the bill to the attention of voters. I've already requested to be able to address the legislature should they open the door for the public to speak to them in open forum. Has the NRA even told you this is going on? What are *they *contributing? And, for my critics, tell us what *YOU'VE* done.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe much of anything this guy says. He claims to have been a part of everything that has ever taken place. I'm sure he probably helped build Noah's ark too lol.
> ...


I happen to have worked all my life. Well since I was 13 anyways. Had no choice. Something else I've done is decided that I don't believe you. You say that you don't talk, but you "do". Well you "do" talk, and quite a bit I might add. And talk yourself up at that. I've learned in my life that most people who are true heros and accomplish great things are usually pretty humble. Those that boast about this that and everything in between usually are the ones who wish they could have done what they have stated or are stating.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My phone will not let me quote your misinformed screed.
The Gun Control Act Of 1986 did not ban civilians from owning fully automatic weapons.
Read what you wrote, Slick, especially the part you bolded in black.
Is your comprehension of the English language that poor? I’m an old truck driver that never got beyond grade 12, but even I can read.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Texas said:


> I happen to have worked all my life. Well since I was 13 anyways. Had no choice. Something else I've done is decided that I don't believe you. You say that you don't talk, but you "do". Well you "do" talk, and quite a bit I might add. And talk yourself up at that. I've learned in my life that most people who are true heros and accomplish great things are usually pretty humble. Those that boast about this that and everything in between usually are the ones who wish they could have done what they have stated or are stating.


I've worked harder than you can imagine. Aren't you _"talking yourself up_" by claiming to have worked all your life? How do you think I've supported myself? The average person cannot feed themselves on 40 hours a week. So, other people come to these boards and they talk about their experience... check out "_rice paddy daddy_" - now he'd like to boast about his service as if he were the only man that ever served. I did not mention my service.

You and I both know damn well I'm not "_playing myself up_." I'm relating my relevant experience on activism. Nothing more and nothing less. Your B.S. experiences regarding being humble? You are FULL OF IT. Go to YouTube and search for Muhammad Ali and watch your theory self destruct right before your very eyes. No sir, you want to judge me. Without experience, you'd be claiming to be smarter than me and my views could be over-looked. If I mention my level of related experience, I'm boasting. The reality is, there is no way to be your equal because you are simply too self absorbed and cannot stand the thought that someone with experience just called you out.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My phone will not let me quote your misinformed screed.
> The Gun Control Act Of 1986 did not ban civilians from owning fully automatic weapons.
> Read what you wrote, Slick, especially the part you bolded in black.
> Is your comprehension of the English language that poor? I'm an old truck driver that never got beyond grade 12, but even I can read.


"*The Act also contained a provision that banned the sale of machine guns manufactured after the date of enactment to civilians, restricting sales of these weapons to the military and law enforcement*.

Put any kind of spin you want on it sir. Reagan signed the bill and the other article submitted also address his anti-gun views. Even as an actor, the man wanted (and got to play) the part of an unarmed sheriff on the Death Valley Days series. Unless the man personally took your weapon, you would not admit that he and the NRA took a dive on fully automatics. If you can play semantics or split a hair, you will think you've won. But you are still wrong.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:


> I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What's your thoughts on the matter?


I wanted to come back to your original post and let you see what is wrong with those in the NRA. Even when their leaders and the politicians are jerking your chain and enacting gun control on the installment plan, they have negative things to say about those who are doing the *REAL* work. All you will get from those agreeing to gun control on an incremental basis is deflections, denials, and the delusional belief that if something you *already had* was saved from the left, you somehow won... During my lifetime, *ALL* of the NRA's endorsed presidents have compromised on gun control. At least you now have some facts to work with.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And what about those manufactured BEFORE the date of enactment?
Perfectly leagal for civilians to own, buy, and sell.
Therefore, civilians are not banned from having them.
You are either very stupid, or you are blind to truth.
And I don’t think you are stupid.

And I am done trying to reason with someone as block headed as you.
Have a nice day.


----------



## CoffeePot (Nov 9, 2018)

A Watchman said:


> Take the NRA and it's very visible presence in American politics and culture, out of the 2A battle arena and see where you find yourself. Yes, there are other groups, but none with as loud a voice. You can thank the NRA that you still have gun rights in most areas of this once great Republic.


Well that is true, its also the reason I have a NRA card myself. Still, there's always that part of me that wonders.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have worked all my life. Well since I was 13 anyways. Had no choice. Something else I've done is decided that I don't believe you. You say that you don't talk, but you "do". Well you "do" talk, and quite a bit I might add. And talk yourself up at that. I've learned in my life that most people who are true heros and accomplish great things are usually pretty humble. Those that boast about this that and everything in between usually are the ones who wish they could have done what they have stated or are stating.
> ...


Saying that I have worked all of my life is not talking myself up! Don't most people work all their life? As far as "you and I both know damn well I'm not "playing myself up""? Do I know you personally? No I don't. With that said, I would like to know how you know that my life experiences are BS. The way you post leads me to believe that yours in fact are. I can also promise you that a YouTube video about Muhammad Ali is not going to change anything about the way I view humbleness. I do now believe that I am in fact smarter than you, especially after your comment about claiming that I'm talking myself up by admitting to working (as the average middle class American does). If you think you called me out,that's great. I'm glad you did something to boost your self confidence, because it really sounds like you need it. As far as Rice Paddy Daddy, thank you for your service sir! It is greatly appreciated! As far as you, well with you really coming across as a pathological liar like you do, I can't say that I believe that you did serve.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Texas said:


> As far as Rice Paddy Daddy, thank you for your service sir!


Thank you. I do not boast, or tell war stories. Neither am I ashamed of my service. I did one 3 year tour and got out, nothing special. It just wasn't for me.
In fact, the first time I went before the promotion board for E-5, they rejected me out of hand, something about a "bad attitude".
I did get the promotion in the combat zone, everybody over there had a "bad attitude". :vs_laugh:

There are several members here who know me on face book, and I'm pretty sure they would tell you that "what you see is what you get."
And yes, I'm just a dumb old truck driver that never got beyond the 12th grade.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > As far as Rice Paddy Daddy, thank you for your service sir!
> ...


Lol. Well you seem like you have a good head on your shoulders and a patriot as well. I'm sure I'm a situation like that there are some bad attitudes lol. Might even be necessary! Thank you again. It's people like you that allow people like myself and others to have the freedom we enjoy in this great country!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Texas said:


> Saying that I have worked all of my life is not talking myself up! Don't most people work all their life? As far as "you and I both know damn well I'm not "playing myself up""? Do I know you personally? No I don't. With that said, I would like to know how you know that my life experiences are BS. The way you post leads me to believe that yours in fact are. I can also promise you that a YouTube video about Muhammad Ali is not going to change anything about the way I view humbleness. I do now believe that I am in fact smarter than you, especially after your comment about claiming that I'm talking myself up by admitting to working (as the average middle class American does). If you think you called me out,that's great. I'm glad you did something to boost your self confidence, because it really sounds like you need it. As far as Rice Paddy Daddy, thank you for your service sir! It is greatly appreciated! As far as you, well with you really coming across as a pathological liar like you do, I can't say that I believe that you did serve.


You sling a lot of skeet and say things on the board you lack the cahones to go out and say to people in public. I'm only your enemy because I disagree with you. BTW, I have a DD 214 as well. Everything I say is well documented and you come off as a freaking know it all that lacks common sense.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you. I do not boast, or tell war stories. Neither am I ashamed of my service. I did one 3 year tour and got out, nothing special. It just wasn't for me.
> In fact, the first time I went before the promotion board for E-5, they rejected me out of hand, something about a "bad attitude".
> I did get the promotion in the combat zone, everybody over there had a "bad attitude". :vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


Well, at least, you're admitting this whizzing contest is mostly about attitude. Thank you for your service. One thing I want you to know: If I were in public and someone denigrated my service, somebody's arse is about to get whipped. Likewise, I spent over three decades gaining the experience I have in order to be able to help others save this country though the legal and political channels. There is a reason you do not hear about the guys who founded the modern militias, paved the way for the next generation, and sacrificed in ways you cannot imagine. Most of my contemporaries were killed, put into prison, or flipped by the government (Trump's getting his own taste of what it's like to be on the wrong side of the _powers that be_.)

I don't need the public's respect nor their accolades. Like you I've stated my relevant experience just so you know the value of it. There is a reason people are programmed to think a certain way:

WHY YOU BELIEVE WHAT YOU BELIEVE

You tend to believe most strongly that which you hear first

If you change, it will be most likely to that which you hear repeated many times

You tend to believe that which you WANT to believe or that which fits your preconceived ideas or notions

Last, humans are least likely to believe that which is logical and makes sense&#8230; ESPECIALLY if it contradicts what they hear most

My door is always open. If anyone wants to "_call me out_," do so in a PM. The proper way to really call someone out if you have a personal issue with them is to tell them to name the time and the place (in private, of course.) Nobody wants to hear a lot of WWE banter. Then you get your answer. That aside, Texas - or anyone else here is always welcome to come here and ask those who know me - *NOT* those that like me, but *ALL* who know me. The only real way to evaluate a man is face to face. And that is why I hate this freaking Internet, but it is about the only place people congregate.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Here are my thoughts just for you:
> 
> Back in the 1980s I was lobbying for the NRA. They sent me up one side of this state, down the other, across the middle, etc. The issue was a proposed "_Armor piercing bullet ban_." It was a Trojan Horse in disguise they said. They have me selling people on memberships and lobbying every federal legislator in the state. Then one day I get a call from Congressman Ed Jenkins, a moderate Democrat. Ed calls me one day and asks if I can meet in his office. So there I went to talk about this bullet ban.
> 
> ...


Good post.

Now, if you'd put your ego in a box and stop getting into pissing contests you'd be better able at getting your points heard.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Good post.
> 
> Now, if you'd put your ego in a box and stop getting into pissing contests you'd be better able at getting your points heard.


Exactly.
I never even read more than a simple skim of what he writes. Too much excess verbiage. If he were a pro writer and I was his editor his posts would be reduced to a sentence or two.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Exactly.
> I never even read more than a simple skim of what he writes. Too much excess verbiage. If he were a pro writer and I was his editor his posts would be reduced to a sentence or two.


Therein lies the problem. Liberals spend hours upon hours developing theories of law, strategies and talking points. The right demands that everything be reduced to a bumper sticker slogan. That, in no way, can or should be done.

When I do a prepared sermon I can verbally deliver twelve of my normal paragraphs in under five minutes. You consider that a _"wall of text_." How long does one of the podcasts from prepperforums last? My average posting would cover their main points in under seven minutes. So, if we have time to listen to stuff on podcasts and watch videos, news, etc. then reading shouldn't be that much of a struggle for you. No offense, if it does present that much of a challenge, maybe you should forego those posts and worry about something else.

It is impossible to impart even the highlights of ideas that a newcomer to the field has never been exposed to on a bumper sticker. It took you a couple of months of boot camp just to get prepared to be a soldier and you want effective ways to fight gun control explained to you in three sentences???

In the instant case, the NRA has a bad track record for recruiting presidents that have your best interests at heart. The candidate that shows up at a prepper show or a gun show will more likely get my vote than the guy who makes an hour long speech proclaiming his support for the Second Amendment. Most ideas and most legislation is done locally and is ignored by the NRA until it gets noticed in the mainstream media. The NRA leadership is a bunch of blisters. That's what shows up after the real work has been done.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Good post.
> 
> Now, if you'd put your ego in a box and stop getting into pissing contests you'd be better able at getting your points heard.


If I had an ego, I'd stay on boards where people agree with me. Let me explain to you the liberals point of view about this so you will know why they end up as the victors more often than not:

"_If there is no struggle, there is no progress. Those who profess to favor freedom, and yet depreciate agitation, are men who want crops without plowing up the ground. They want rain without thunder and lightning. They want the ocean without the awful roar of its many waters. This struggle may be a moral one; or it may be a physical one; or it may be both moral and physical; but it must be a struggle. Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will._" Frederick Douglass

At the end of the day, preppers are _preparing_ for something - TEOTWAWKI, the excrement interacting with the electric oscillating device and we end up in an internal civil war, or as it stands today the great flood tide of foreigners here and us with a set of laws that cannot effectively address the challenge. Denton, when I challenge people to have a civil conversation and all they come back with are personal attacks, the pissing contest is not on my back. The idea that one must go along in order to get along is NOT in the best interests of the movement when the words of Thomas Jefferson should be ringing loudly in your ears AND the people on our side inadvertently helping the left. Jefferson said:

"_The natural progress of things is for liberty to yeild_ (sic), _and government to gain ground_."

As it stands, each election cycle we end up losing more Liberties and the only solutions that our side comes up with is giving up one Liberty on the pretext of saving another. Ultimately you end up with NO Rights and the NRA still hasn't heard of the correlation between *SSRIs* and mass shootings; they have not held press conferences challenging Trump and his swing toward gun control; they are not even involved in ANY capacity working for gun Rights at the state / local level. They will *AFTER* the national news media begins reporting on it.

"_Don't you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of thought?... Has it ever occurred to you, Winston, that by the year 2050, at the very latest, not a single human being will be alive who could understand such a conversation as we are having now?... The whole climate of thought will be different. In fact, there will be no thought, as we understand it now. Orthodoxy means not thinking-not needing to think. Orthodoxy is unconsciousness_." 
― George Orwell, 1984


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:deadhorse::deadhorse: same shit...... different day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Resister said:


> Therein lies the problem. Liberals spend hours upon hours developing theories of law, strategies and talking points. The right demands that everything be reduced to a bumper sticker slogan. That, in no way, can or should be done.
> 
> When I do a prepared sermon I can verbally deliver twelve of my normal paragraphs in under five minutes. You consider that a _"wall of text_." How long does one of the podcasts from prepperforums last? My average posting would cover their main points in under seven minutes. So, if we have time to listen to stuff on podcasts and watch videos, news, etc. then reading shouldn't be that much of a struggle for you. No offense, if it does present that much of a challenge, maybe you should forego those posts and worry about something else.
> 
> ...


You see, Sonny, I know enough to know I don't know enough.

You, however, haven't reached that point yet. And therein lies your problem with getting points across.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> If I had an ego, I'd stay on boards where people agree with me. Let me explain to you the liberals point of view about this so you will know why they end up as the victors more often than not:
> 
> "_If there is no struggle, there is no progress. Those who profess to favor freedom, and yet depreciate agitation, are men who want crops without plowing up the ground. They want rain without thunder and lightning. They want the ocean without the awful roar of its many waters. This struggle may be a moral one; or it may be a physical one; or it may be both moral and physical; but it must be a struggle. Power concedes nothing without a demand. It never did and it never will._" Frederick Douglass
> 
> ...


Your ego causes you to have to be right - always.
Your ego causes you to have to engage in pissing contests - always.
Your ego causes you to have to talk down to people.

In the past, I have tried to help you with your communication skills but your ego prevents you from taking heed. After all, you are thoroughly correct and I am nothing more than some dimwit in Alabama. Meanwhile, what you write is not read by many because they have you on ignore. Your ego causes you to believe they simply can't handle the truth and that it is their shortcomings that causes them to place you on ignore.

Now, you can read and contemplate what I, someone who agrees with you a lot of the time, am trying to tell you. You can also read and try to justify why I am wrong. I'm not you and have no emotional or financial stake in you. I am simply an observer. I'm telling you this for your own good, as I have in the past.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I even agree with most of what he said, and even then I had to force myself to finish it. I lived through the supposed "assault rifle ban," and there were more guns than before all the whining. I think people bought guns to tacitly imply "up yours" to the left. In fact, I think I bought my HBAR during the "ban."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I even agree with most of what he said, and even then I had to force myself to finish it. I lived through the supposed "assault rifle ban," and there were more guns than before all the whining. I think people bought guns to tacitly imply "up yours" to the left. In fact, I think I bought my HBAR during the "ban."
> 
> View attachment 93773


Remember in the mid 80s when new autos were outlawed? It prompted me to run out and buy a MAC-11. I turned around and sold it even before the ATF paperwork was sent. Total waste of ammo, I thought.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> Your ego causes you to have to be right - always.
> Your ego causes you to have to engage in pissing contests - always.
> Your ego causes you to have to talk down to people.
> 
> ...


While I appreciate your input, your criticisms are *equally applicable *to those who think they have to make* every thread* I participate in a penis measuring contest. I appreciate those who put me on ignore. It helps to have a civil conversation with those who want more than to live in an echo chamber.

You are wrong on one point. I don't claim to right about "_everything_." There are times when there are no right answers, but just because you have an opinion does not mean you should not challenge the opinion, not the integrity of the individual that disagrees with you. No games here Denton. Be objective and honest. I have *always* invited my critics to forego the name calling and WWE banter. If you are an honest man, you know in your heart that I'm not the one who initiates the personal B.S. If you think someone has an ego, put 'em on ignore. There aren't any innocent parties in this.

Now, can we get away from the ego accusations and back to the OP?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> While I appreciate your input, your criticisms are *equally applicable *to those who think they have to make* every thread* I participate in a penis measuring contest. I appreciate those who put me on ignore. It helps to have a civil conversation with those who want more than to live in an echo chamber.
> 
> You are wrong on one point. I don't claim to right about "_everything_." There are times when there are no right answers, but just because you have an opinion does not mean you should not challenge the opinion, not the integrity of the individual that disagrees with you. No games here Denton. Be objective and honest. I have *always* invited my critics to forego the name calling and WWE banter. If you are an honest man, you know in your heart that I'm not the one who initiates the personal B.S. If you think someone has an ego, put 'em on ignore. There aren't any innocent parties in this.
> 
> Now, can we get away from the ego accusations and back to the OP?


I figured I was wasting my time.

Keep writing to the new people (who will quickly ignore you) and the mods (who don't have the ability to put anyone on ignore).

To make it clear, I don't blame those who don't like people like us. You give us a bad name. Think about that, though I know you won't. Your ego won't let you. It's a sickness, Jimmy.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I even agree with most of what he said, and even then I had to force myself to finish it. I lived through the supposed "assault rifle ban," and there were more guns than before all the whining. I think people bought guns to tacitly imply "up yours" to the left. In fact, I think I bought my HBAR during the "ban."
> 
> View attachment 93773


I did the same thing beginning in about the early to mid 1980s. As I've gotten older, the herd gets whittled down a bit each year. But you know that the fact remains. There is no need for monthly magazines of the 80s like Firepower; you cannot buy a Street-sweeper unless it's registered as a Destructive Device; you cannot legally convert your weapons; many semi-auto imports are banned; open bolt weapons were taken; Now they are getting bump stocks - and I'm leaving out hundreds if not thousands of things that have happened. The government won't even allow the lowly M1 Garand to come back into the United States.

So, when it's what you own that Uncle Scam wants, do you comply or do you start reconsidering the issue of *POWER V. AUTHORITY*? Are you surrendering your Liberty Teeth or fighting back? If / when you fight back, will it be the NRA or a local organization in the trenches with you? The NRA is not fighting an offensive fight. Holding onto what you already had (*unalienable* Rights) is *NOT* a win in my opinion. A win is that moment when you take back something the government unconstitutionally took from you in the first place.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> I did the same thing beginning in about the early to mid 1980s. As I've gotten older, the herd gets whittled down a bit each year. But you know that the fact remains. There is no need for monthly magazines of the 80s like Firepower; you cannot buy a Street-sweeper unless it's registered as a Destructive Device; you cannot legally convert your weapons; many semi-auto imports are banned; open bolt weapons were taken; Now they are getting bump stocks - and I'm leaving out hundreds if not thousands of things that have happened. The government won't even allow the lowly M1 Garand to come back into the United States.
> 
> So, when it's what you own that Uncle Scam wants, do you comply or do you start reconsidering the issue of *POWER V. AUTHORITY*? Are you surrendering your Liberty Teeth or fighting back? If / when you fight back, will it be the NRA or a local organization in the trenches with you? The NRA is not fighting an offensive fight. Holding onto what you already had (*unalienable* Rights) is *NOT* a win in my opinion. A win is that moment when you take back something the government unconstitutionally took from you in the first place.


Beautifully written. On point. Something that should be said on the MSM.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Denton said:


> I figured I was wasting my time.
> 
> Keep writing to the new people (who will quickly ignore you) and the mods (who don't have the ability to put anyone on ignore).
> 
> To make it clear, I don't blame those who don't like people like us. You give us a bad name. Think about that, though I know you won't. Your ego won't let you. It's a sickness, Jimmy.


With public opinion swaying back to the left with your kind in charge, I had the same feelings about people like you and those who criticize me for thinking outside the box. I thought that since I don't have any organization or position as do people like you, etc. that you were giving what *used to be* constitutionalists the bad name. I always thought if you took a page out of Trump's alleged playbook (I heard someone else wrote his book) and negotiated from a position of strength instead of weakness, you win. The side you represent lost the House of Representatives to Democrats AND ended up with a president that folded on gun control. You're right, however. There is no need to think outside the box. You seem to have it all wrapped up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The Resister said:


> With public opinion swaying back to the left with your kind in charge, I had the same feelings about people like you and those who criticize me for thinking outside the box. I thought that since I don't have any organization or position as do people like you, etc. that you were giving what *used to be* constitutionalists the bad name. I always thought if you took a page out of Trump's alleged playbook (I heard someone else wrote his book) and negotiated from a position of strength instead of weakness, you win. The side you represent lost the House of Representatives to Democrats AND ended up with a president that folded on gun control. You're right, however. There is no need to think outside the box. You seem to have it all wrapped up.


That's cute. _My kind?_ I have it all _wrapped up_? My side? You clearly don't know me and you are making the same sort of wild assumptions Republicans and Democrats make.

When you communicate effectively, it is by mistake.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Register you may be my only enemy on here (wish it didn’t have to be that way), but you seem to have many. Does that tell you anything?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Texas said:


> Register you may be my only enemy on here (wish it didn't have to be that way), but you seem to have many. Does that tell you anything?


The Resister is his name.
He isn't your enemy. He is his enemy.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

I believe your absolutely right there. I can’t believe how much he has written on here since I last got on. Does he live on here? Thought he was the action type not the talking type lol. Hope he gets his next book published before he posts it on here. You know he has already started to write it as we speak. Babbling away I’m sure. Register, please do yourself a favor, save yourself some time and please stop.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Texas said:


> I believe your absolutely right there. I can't believe how much he has written on here since I last got on. Does he live on here? Thought he was the action type not the talking type lol. Hope he gets his next book published before he posts it on here. You know he has already started to write it as we speak. Babbling away I'm sure. Register, please do yourself a favor, save yourself some time and please stop.


A book. You have an idea. A good idea.

He should write a book, only he should let someone else do the writing.

Don't let his egotistical manner of writing fool you. He knows a lot. His ego isn't the only problem, though. His knowledge-growth is stunted. He got so caught up in one direction that he didn't learn any other.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

Denton said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > I believe your absolutely right there. I can't believe how much he has written on here since I last got on. Does he live on here? Thought he was the action type not the talking type lol. Hope he gets his next book published before he posts it on here. You know he has already started to write it as we speak. Babbling away I'm sure. Register, please do yourself a favor, save yourself some time and please stop.
> ...


I don't believe he knows as much as he pretends to. I could be wrong, and I don't have a problem admitting when I am. I really feel like even if he knew he was wrong he would not admit it. That being said I feel like this would be a much better place without his babbling input littered with nonsense. I saw an earlier post where ignoring was discussed. How do you do that? I want to ignore him and create a more positive and productive presence on here.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

The Resister said:


> While I appreciate your input, your criticisms are *equally applicable *to those who think they have to make* every thread* I participate in a penis measuring contest. I appreciate those who put me on ignore.


As you know, I respect the old Japanese culture of Edo. For example, if a man had lost face (embarrassed himself or brought dishonor to his friends) he would take out his tanto (a knife made from a katana blade) and use this to draw across his stomach, often having his intestines drop out. This was called "seppuku." He was in such pain, that his best friend stood behind him with a katana and beheaded him the moment he felt his friend would cry out, further disgracing himself.

I find your posts a waste of time. If you want us to ignore yours, I respect that, and your desire to stop wasting our time and the forum's bandwidth. I hereby end this as a loyal Samurai would before the disgraced individual cried out in pain. I hereby put you on "ignore."


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

“Ignore” doesn’t really work on here. Someone always “replies with a quote” and the original post pops up and you wind up seeing it anyway. I tried it with our resident troll “toejammer” and it was worthless. You just have to suffer thru all the garbage and have the self discipline not to read the trash.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

That's okay. Most of the guys would waste my time have friends who waste my time, too. This "ignore" is coming up just fine on my computer.


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

The Tourist said:


> That's okay. Most of the guys would waste my time have friends who waste my time, too. This "ignore" is coming up just fine on my computer.


Is it possible that I can't see it because I'm viewing and posting from an IPhone?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Fish said:


> I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What's your thoughts on the matter?


I was a member of the NRA for a short while because you had to join to go certain shooting contests. Never did see the use of prolonging the relationship other than getting the magazine which never did have much interesting to say. Heard a while back a muzzie was running it..but who knows for sure? Obummer took all our money anyway so not enough coins to re up on that deal.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Texas said:


> Register you may be my only enemy on here (wish it didn't have to be that way), but you seem to have many. Does that tell you anything?


Unfortunately yes, but you won't like it. Throughout history, as when the masses gathered together to worship the Golden Calf, majorities have been proven wrong. When the masses are gathered together, they become as a mob.

*EVERYTHING* I say and do politically and in lobbying is based upon the premise that America was founded on Christian principles. *Every *solution I offer is not my own, but has an historical counterpart from the Bible. BTW, you want respect, but fail to even bother spelling my board name right. So, yes, what is being said tells me a lot. My response:

"_Blessed are you when people hate you and when they exclude you and revile you and spurn your name as evil, on account of the Son of Man! Rejoice in that day, and leap for joy, for behold, your reward is great in heaven; for so their fathers did to the prophets"_ ( Luke 6:21)

Unless I chant the correct mantra, I am locked out of the discussion and people seek to become my enemy. Yes sir, what goes on in the responses I get tells me a lot. For example a wise man once told me that the only person who ever got anything from following the horses was the street cleaner... and you know what he got. Actually I have no original lines, so I'll share a couple or so with you:

"_Perhaps one did not want to be loved so much as to be understood... Being in a minority, even in a minority of one, did not make you mad. There was truth and there was untruth, and if you clung to the truth even against the whole world, you were not mad_." ― George Orwell, 1984

A lot of things get said about me, but if you look closely I am *NOT* the one initiating the pissing matches. I have critics who make every thread a referendum about me. They ignore the topic. But, sir, when people are calling me out and then backing down; when they are calling me a liar; when they want to challenge me while their buddies look on,and try to bait me so they can get me banned and then lack the courage to talk smack to my face, it tells me all I need to know about them. They're the ones who cannot check their egos at the door and have a civil and productive conversation.

Yeah, I'm the most unpopular man on this board. I don't follow the masses and when you need to hear something you haven't heard before, that is my duty and obligation as a servant of Jesus to speak the truth. Jesus never preached to the masses, but rather to the small core group of believers who searched the Scriptures, accepted sound counsel and acted on the Commandment of God.

I am committed to God given *unalienable* Rights. What our Creator has bestowed upon me is not for sale; it is not up for a negotiation; it is not to be compromised. Our founding fathers left us a Republic... and as Benjamin Franklin said "_if you can keep it_." The reality is, if my critics had fought the enemies of America as hard as they've fought me, the Republic would be saved. That's something you should think about.

If people misunderstand what I say, they would get a much different conversation if they would ask questions instead of cluttering up threads I participate in with usual WWE banter... which is designed solely to keep others from being able to consider both sides of the issue.

"_Woe unto you, when *all* men shall speak well of you! for so did their fathers to the false prophets_." Luke 6: 26

As you said, you have NO enemies on this board. You cannot force me to become your first.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> I was a member of the NRA for a short while because you had to join to go certain shooting contests. Never did see the use of prolonging the relationship other than getting the magazine which never did have much interesting to say. Heard a while back a muzzie was running it..but who knows for sure? Obummer took all our money anyway so not enough coins to re up on that deal.


Thank you for posting something relevant about gun rights groups. Just an anecdotal story here:

I was at a gun show one year. A guy named Mac Collins was running for Congress. He had a table, but was not there. Collins had an A 1 rating from the NRA. So, when one of his supporters asked for my vote, I told him if he could accurately tell me where we got our *unalienable* Rights from, I'd promise to vote for Collins. "_Why, we get them from God_" the man tells me. A little while later, Mac shows up and is working the gun show crowd. The guy I spoke with was with him. Mac stops me to solicit me for his vote and his friend was preoccupied with another man. I told Mac that I had already spoken with the man that was with him and that I had promised to vote for him if his friend could accurately tell me where we get our Rights from. "_That is easy, we get our Rights from the Constitution_" Mac says. I put my hand on the shoulder of Mac's friend (who had now joined our conversation) and said, "_Thank this man for my vote. Had you answered me with that response before I promised to vote for you, I'd vote for the Libertarian_." Moral: How can the NRA effectively lobby for your* unalienable* Rights when the politicians they endorse don't even know where they come from?


----------



## Texas (Nov 27, 2018)

The Resister said:


> Texas said:
> 
> 
> > Register you may be my only enemy on here (wish it didn't have to be that way), but you seem to have many. Does that tell you anything?
> ...


I have not done most of what you have accused me of here. Also getting upset because I shortened up your name a bit like I tend to do when I type? Give me a break man, that's pretty picky. Trying to find things to get upset with someone. I simply disagree with most of what you say on here and it seems that is going to continue to be the case. With that said I choose to discontinue to converse with you. I think it will save us both a lot of time being wasted.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep,

This world has done gone crazy...lain:


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Texas said:


> I have not done most of what you have accused me of here. Also getting upset because I shortened up your name a bit like I tend to do when I type? Give me a break man, that's pretty picky. Trying to find things to get upset with someone. I simply disagree with most of what you say on here and it seems that is going to continue to be the case. With that said I choose to discontinue to converse with you. I think it will save us both a lot of time being wasted.


I have not accused you specifically of anything. When disrespect is perceived, a defensive posture is taken. If you intended no ill will, I do apologize. You asked about the "_many_" who have decided to make me their enemy. There are those who fit the description of that small, but vocal group you call many.

Is there any chance we can get back to the topic of gun rights groups now?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Yep,
> 
> This world has done gone crazy...lain:


On this issue, Slippy, the masses got duped into doing the Democrats dirty work and turning their backs on the Constitution. They've gone cracy and it is the people who *used to be* constitutionalists leading the charge that will dismantle our Constitution.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Boy, it looks like I activated "ignore" just in time. There might be something brewing, but I cannot see it, hence I do not have to care.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Boy, it looks like I activated "ignore" just in time. There might be something brewing, but I cannot see it, hence I do not have to care.


Then why do you keep coming back and commenting?


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Fish said:


> I have been a NRA member forever but tonight I started thinking about what other groups are out there fighting for our 2nd Amendment Rights since honestly I am not real pleased with the NRA. After doing a search I was surprised to find there was other groups I have not heard of. What's your thoughts on the matter?


I think we've said all we can about this matter, Fish. This has been a good demonstration as to why the NRA doesn't work. When the _powers that be_ feel threatened, they go into full assault mode. This is true, regardless of the organization. If the masses were fighting the real enemies with the same determination they fight those who have the same ideology, but follow a different road to get there, we'd have won the fight decades ago. At least one poster, Kauboy, who belongs to the NRA AND Gun Owners of America acknowledges that GOA has a more traditional view of the Second Amendment.

It just seem to me that it's counter productive to fund one group that compromises and then one that resists liberalizing the Second Amendment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I think we've said all we can about this matter, Fish. This has been a good demonstration as to why the NRA doesn't work. When the _powers that be_ feel threatened, they go into full assault mode. This is true, regardless of the organization. If the masses were fighting the real enemies with the same determination they fight those who have the same ideology, but follow a different road to get there, we'd have won the fight decades ago. At least one poster, Kauboy, who belongs to the NRA AND Gun Owners of America acknowledges that GOA has a more traditional view of the Second Amendment.
> 
> It just seem to me that it's counter productive to fund one group that compromises and then one that resists liberalizing the Second Amendment.


Hold that thought, I have to run to the dentist, but you can count on a counter relative to the bigger picture.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Resister said:


> I think we've said all we can about this matter, Fish. This has been a good demonstration as to why the NRA doesn't work. When the _powers that be_ feel threatened, they go into full assault mode. This is true, regardless of the organization. If the masses were fighting the real enemies with the same determination they fight those who have the same ideology, but follow a different road to get there, we'd have won the fight decades ago. At least one poster, Kauboy, who belongs to the NRA AND Gun Owners of America acknowledges that GOA has a more traditional view of the Second Amendment.
> 
> It just seem to me that it's counter productive to fund one group that compromises and then one that resists liberalizing the Second Amendment.


Perhaps GOA has a more traditional "approach", but is this approach a realistic battle plan? The 2A war has many battles
intertwined in the on-going struggle, and I would love to believe that a 100% hard line approach is going to win the war. However, I believe the real battle plan is to minimize and prolong gun control measures. We do not have the numbers nor the will to step out into the street. Of the hundreds now eavesdropping on this forum, very few will even make a stand at their own doorstep. The overwhelming majority will hand them over to stay alive and prolong what they believe to be measures in the name of security. It will be a reboot of the Patriot Act game plan. I know this, you know this, the gun grabbers know this, and the NRA knows this.

There are acceptable casualties in a war, and we will have to accept them.

GOA may appeal to the hardliners, but their voice is a whisper compared to the NRA's political clout with 5 million members and the ability to draw both the POTUS and VP to their annual convention. I have to go look and research to find the voice and current stance of GOA, the voice of the NRA comes to me directly in my home with a continuous voice. If you are a member, NRATV is available to be streamed directly to you, at no cost.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Perhaps GOA has a more traditional "approach", but is this approach a realistic battle plan? The 2A war has many battles
> intertwined in the on-going struggle, and I would love to believe that a 100% hard line approach is going to win the war. However, I believe the real battle plan is to minimize and prolong gun control measures. We do not have the numbers nor the will to step out into the street. Of the hundreds now eavesdropping on this forum, very few will even make a stand at their own doorstep. The overwhelming majority will hand them over to stay alive and prolong what they believe to be measures in the name of security. It will be a reboot of the Patriot Act game plan. I know this, you know this, the gun grabbers know this, and the NRA knows this.
> 
> There are acceptable casualties in a war, and we will have to accept them.
> ...


You cannot point to one, single, solitary issue that the NRA won on. Most changes that favor gun owners started at the local level. The NRA was much like a blister, showing up after the work was done. It wasn't an issue for them until the local residents made an issue of some unconstitutional law. One of my favorite examples to show people how backward we've traveled is the Heller decision. Here's a direct quote:

"_Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited_."

District of Columbia v. Heller, 554 U.S. 570 (2008)

That runs completely contradictory to the foundational principles upon which America was founded:

"_The greatest [calamity] which could befall [us would be] submission to a government of unlimited powers._"

-- Thomas Jefferson, Declaration and Protest of Virginia, 1825. The Writings of Thomas Jefferson, (Memorial Edition) Lipscomb and Bergh

"_[The purpose of a written constitution is] to bind up the several branches of government by certain laws, which, when they transgress, their acts shall become nullities; to render unnecessary an appeal to the people, or in other words a rebellion, on every infraction of their rights, on the peril that their acquiescence shall be construed into an intention to surrender those rights_."

-- Thomas Jefferson, Notes on Virginia Q.XIII, 1782. The Writings of Thomas Jefferson, (Memorial Edition) Lipscomb and Bergh

Have you surrendered your Rights? You're advocating it.

George Mason stated in his draft for the Virginia Declaration of Rights, "_all men are born equally free," and hold "certain *inherent natural rights, of which they cannot, by any* compact, deprive or divest their posterity_."

A war is one in which you fight back. To borrow an old maxim, "_the best defense is a good offense_." The NRA is afraid to go on the offense. So, they wait until the liberals introduce a gun control measure and then they try to fight back. Then they consider it a "_win_" where the United States Supreme Court claims "_like most rights _(sic) _the Second Amendment is not unlimited_."

Let's read this carefully. Like most rights? Does that mean there *ARE* some Rights that are unlimited? Okay, which ones and why? In both the words of the founders as well as the rulings of courts, once you acquiesce a right, you forfeit the Right. No matter how insignificant the infringement, it becomes a danger to the Second Amendment.

I'm much different than the NRA in thinking. I do not advocate being okay with the increase in the size, power, and / or scope of government. You go on the offensive. Allow me an example:

As I've pointed out repeatedly, *ALL* mass shootings involve either political jihadists OR people on *SSRIs*. What NEEDS to be done is to go on the offense over the drug issue - beginning with giving children that have imaginary conditions like ADD / ADHD hard core drugs like *Adderall *and *Ritalin * then furthering that drug use by giving them *opioids*, *SSRIs*, etc. If every time the liberals introduce gun control, you demand a bill to make the prescribing of drugs a LAST OPTION (opting for therapy, family counseling, and investigating parents) before writing a prescription as part of the gun control legislation, then the liberals are shut down. You don't have to win the issue; you simply shut them down. When *they* have to lose something in order to gain something, then they will be reluctant to fight... just as you are.

"_It does not take a majority to prevail...but rather an irate, tireless minority, keen on setting brushfires of freedom in the minds of men_."
-- Samuel Adams


----------

